# NCE Booster



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

What is the difference between the SB3a smart booster and the PB105? what one would you get and why?


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Trashman,

A little more info would be helpful. What equipment do you have now? What do you want to do? I'm a Digitrax guy myself, but after reading through the manuals for both quickly, The SB3a is a 5 amp booster that you can plug your cabs into. The PB105 is a 5 amp booster that has no cab plug in capability, but can be set up for use as an autoreverser in a reverse loop.


----------



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

Iam getting ready to start my 6x10 layout, HO.I just bought a NCE Power Cab, I know nothing about DCC, but I want to make sure I have all I need before I start. Going to run about four lines at same time with all the bells and whistles, switches, etc. I just found a PB110 on e-bay for $79.00, should I go that way. One more question,what the diff. between smart booster and dummy?Thanx for all input.TOM


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

My sugestion would be to use what you have now to start out with. The NCE Power Cab, from what I've read from they're on line manual is a 2 amp system by itself. As your layout and loco fleet grows, you will have a much better feel for how much power you will need, wether you want auto reversing etc. Prices don't change much for boosters etc, take your time and enjoy what you already have. Adding aditional boosters down the road is pretty much plug and play.


----------

